# ampli  tipo Qsc  de  1500w



## carlos3333 (Nov 1, 2007)

Necesito  información   acerca  del transformador que  usa el  amplificador  peavey  cs800s, quisiera  saber  la  potencia  de  dicho transformador,  ya  que  pienso  usarlo  para  ensamblar un amplificador de tipo  Qsc de  1500W,  pero  creo que no  entregue  ese  potencia...    Espero  su  ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2007)

¿ Y por que no lo conectas y mides sus salidas (Volts) ?
Conociendo la salida y por el tamaño fisico se puede calcular la potencia que te puede entregar.


----------



## carlos3333 (Nov 2, 2007)

es que  no  tengo  el  transformador a  mano,  simplemente  me  dijeron que  era  más  facil conseguir  ese  en  un  taller de  reparación que  queda  un  poquito  lejos  de  donde  vivo,  es  por eso que  solicito información  al  respecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2007)

Aqui tienes varios esquemas de esos amplificador


http://www.qscaudio.com/support/technical_support/schems1.htm


----------

